# Death Dealer



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-frazettas-death-dealer-from-moebius-models/

If the above link doesn't work, it's on Culttvman's website. I think it looks great, and it's supposed to be plastic. Comments?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! And he's not riding My Little Pony!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Comparing that photo to the original artwork, I'd say the differences are so ridiculously minor that they're not even worth mentioning. Get that sucker on the shelves, and I'd bet the only modelers who would complain would be those who are never satisfied with anything anyway. Unless they screw up the engineering and the parts don't fit together; that would surely generate a few negative comments.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Outstanding.


What scale?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks great and I'll definitely be getting this if it's styrene.....but I want more monsters in plastic too.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yes, it's styrene.
1/10 scale.

Heard 3rd quarter, then about a week later Frank said hopefully by fall.
So I'm hedging my bets and saying it will be towards the end of the year.
Been excited about this since the announcement.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's about the same size as the Swede resin kit, I think.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Not positive, but I thought the Swede kit was 1/16


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Ooooh, Death Dealer, scary!

This has got to be one of the goofiest names I've ever heard.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spawndude said:


> Ooooh, Death Dealer, scary!
> 
> This has got to be one of the goofiest names I've ever heard.


YOU tell hum to his face.
:lol:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

And classic rock fans can consider it a kit of the jacket of Molly Hatchet's debut album.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

And before Molly Hatchet it was the book cover for "Flashing Blades" by artist Frank Fraetta. HE named it the "Death Dealer" and believe me, Frank could kick your ass if you didn't agree with him- he was a tough artist.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

*YOU* tell him it's a dumb name...










I was looking for a picture of Frazetta boxing - I've seen several, but this was the first one Google Images came up with, and looked even more bad-ass. As mentioned above, he was a tough artist.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What else would you call it, "Axe Jockey"?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think the Death Dealer wears namby-pamby body spray. He's more of an Old Spice kinda guy.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

When you go through the Ballantine Frazetta art books it was kind of obvious that Frank didn't spend too much time laboring over the titles; but in *Death Dealer*'s case, I think it works just fine.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Geez, he looks like Wolverine!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Can't wait to see this kit in person this weekend!
Especially after seeing the beautiful job Dave Fisher did on painting the display piece.

Not sure if this is viewable by all, but here are the pics Dave posted
https://www.facebook.com/vlad2001/posts/10208297799756305


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

TAY666 said:


> Can't wait to see this kit in person this weekend!
> Especially after seeing the beautiful job Dave Fisher did on painting the display piece.
> 
> Not sure if this is viewable by all, but here are the pics Dave posted
> https://www.facebook.com/vlad2001/posts/10208297799756305



Hokey smokes Bullwinkle! What a beautiful job Dave did! That's another winner...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I got lots of good pics of it at WF.
Will be on my website sometime by the end of the week, will post a few here then.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Ok guys. Feast your eyes on these!








More pics on this page
WONDERFEST 2016


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> Not positive, but I thought the Swede kit was 1/16


Yup, 'twas (by my estimate). I did a built-up of the original back in the day, and I remember the overall height of horse and rider being about six inches. Confusion arose when Moebius displayed a SC built-up on their table at shows ;I think it might have been From Frank's (Winspur, NOT Frazetta) personal collection. I was a HUGE fan of the original kit, but this is an equally HUGE improvement over the original (AND at a bargain price!) :grin2:
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That looks huge all right!! 

Still, size aside, I still haven't built my Swede one, and I don't see a need to have _two_ unbuilt ones in my stash forever. :lol:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

So has anyone mentioned what the price range will be for the Death Dealer ? and when we may get to buy it ? great job on the build. Karl


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No idea on price, but Frank said something about hoping it is out by the end of the year.
Knowing how things work, that probably means early next year, because things happen.
We will all know a bit more once the preorder notices start popping up.
Until then I will just be happy knowing how cool this kit looks.
Not like I'm sitting here with nothing else to build


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It was impressive in person! This was one of my favorite things I saw at Wonderfest this year. I'll definitely be getting this one when it comes out.
Steve


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Acererak (Dec 31, 2004)

I am not a modeler by any means, however I did check this post as I am a Death Dealer and Frazetta fan. Even I may have to get one of these kits. Outstanding!

spawndude.....Check out the comic series by Verotik Press for Death Dealer you may change your tune about him.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

starduster said:


> So has anyone mentioned what the price range will be for the Death Dealer ? and when we may get to buy it ? great job on the build. Karl


JUST received an updated wholesale order form from Moebius; retail for the Death Dealer will be $69.99 and it is listed for 4th quarter. I would expect that CultTVMan will have it up for preorder (along with the usual HEALTHY discount) shortly. I have not seen the kit in person, and the photos posted from Wonder Fest do not have enough contextual indicators for me to establish the size; Trevor, if you were to hazard a guess, what is the overall height and length of the built-up you saw?
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I suck at estimating size,
This pic might help.


Looks like it comes up to the armpit on that 1/6 Fly.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting that Trevor, but I think I'm just going to take the easy route and ask Frank tomorrow, LOL. :laugh:
Tom


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Anyone else getting excited for this kit?
Supposed to be out soon. 1st quarter.
So shouldn't be long now.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Actually I am more excited for this than I am for the Proteus or the Raptor (I AM hoping the Riddler will be shipping around the same time though...)
Tom


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I sure am! After seeing it at Wonderfest I have been waiting for this one!!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It's listed as resin now on Cybermodeler.


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

Zombie_61 said:


> Comparing that photo to the original artwork, I'd say the differences are so ridiculously minor that they're not even worth mentioning. ....


You are correct Z but no doubt someone will


----------



## Jimmy B. (Jul 21, 2016)

I read on Frank's FB page DD and Ridds about 3 months out


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jimmy B. said:


> I read on Frank's FB page DD and Ridds about 3 months out


Time to start saving.:wink2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD1 said:


> It's listed as resin now on Cybermodeler.


Nope. Just saw a test shot on Facebook, and it's plastic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Nope. Just saw a test shot on Facebook, and it's plastic.




Great!:smile2: In that case it'll still be on my 'to buy' list (being the styrene figure freak that I am).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Walla!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Walla!





Cheers for posting that. Lookin nice!:grin2:


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is something new about the model. The packaging is phenomenal, but I don't know if its just for the San Diego Comic Con:

SDCC 2017 Exclusive Frank Frazetta Moebius Models? 10" Death Dealer Figure! | eBay


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Picked it up at WF. Nice....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea I did too - it is nice.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey Steve.
How did we manage to miss each other this year?

I passed on grabbing one at the show. Wanted to use my cash on things I couldn't get elsewhere. Seems they were popular though. Sold out on Saturday.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I saw you one time in the dealers room -was gonna make my way over then lost sight of you. I went to quite a few demos , guess we were at opposite places all weekend! Did you get any awards from the contest? I didn't get anything done to enter this year.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

scooke123 said:


> Did you get any awards from the contest? I didn't get anything done to enter this year.


I went 3 for 9.
Two merits (jack-o-lantern, and Lil' Pumpkin Head)
One bronze (Godzilla vs Mothra super tiny terror kit).

I actually went light on the purchases this year and came home with a decent wad of cash in my wallet still.
7 kits and some tools.

And to bring this back on topic, I was gonna buy a DD kit on Sunday, but they were all gone. So, paid my Cult preorder last night, and should have it soon.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> I went 3 for 9.
> Two merits (jack-o-lantern, and Lil' Pumpkin Head)
> One bronze (Godzilla vs Mothra super tiny terror kit).
> 
> ...


You will like it - nicely molded. I have one on preorder too - just got my notice.


----------

